

Microsoft pays for inaccurate "Apple Tax" study, issues 3rd TV ad - jballanc
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/09/microsoft_pays_for_inaccurate_apple_tax_study.html

======
jballanc
I'm less interested in any sort of platform war related to this story, and
more concerned about the tactics being used. Is it just me or do these sort of
stunts smell like they're a decade old or more? I just don't see how this
works in Microsoft's favor.

~~~
hboon
It works, just like how other ads work. Do you click on Google ads, for
example? Probably not. The ads appeal to the majority of people
reading/watching it. If you are reading this, there's a high chance you are
not part of that group.

